# Book recommendations?



## Barnaby

Hi,

I am not sure if this is the right place to post, so please could a mod move it if not? Thanks.

I'm about - I hope - to have some time on my hands for the first time for a few years and I'd like to make a study of the history of music. I don't have huge amount of theory ( grade 5 piano is about it! ) but I'm not averse to learning. I still whorl full time and I'm not sure how my free time will actually work out in practice so I'd like a book that would give me the options of either studying at a fairly detailed level or which i could also use in a less technical way, broader overview style if that felt better.

I want to understand western musical styles and structures over the years with the option of taking some theory into the account.

I wonder if either the Oxford History of Western Music ( 5 vols Taruskin ) or A History of Western Music ( Burkholder, Grout ) might suffice and what strengths each has. I believe the latter has some online resources which might be good. Does anyone know if this would include music samples?

If there are other recommendations, please feel free to make suggestions.

Anyway, if some of you knowledgeable people could help me out I'd be grateful.

Thanks 

B


----------



## EdwardBast

I'd say try Taruskin, beginning with whatever era most interests you, and see if that gives you what you are looking for.


----------



## Barnaby

Thank you, Edward, for your suggestion. It is certainly seems more expansive ( and expensive ) than the Burkholder, and I'm tempted to order that. I have read reviews which suggest you can dip into it and read at at variety of levels too which sounds interesting


----------



## millionrainbows

I think this is an excellent history.


----------



## Barnaby

Went a bit mad yesterday and ordered the full 5 Vols of Taruskin 

It arrived toad and I'm browsing tomorrow though had a peek and it looks great. Come next weekend, my study commences !!


----------



## leroy

I just read Charles Rosen's book, "The Classical Style: Haydn, Mozart, Beethoven (Expanded Edition)" and would recommend it for a good understanding of what those three genius' were up to.


----------



## Albert7

Quick question: are you interested in books regarding music theory or philosophical essays about music? So that I can direct better what to recommend you.


----------



## Barnaby

Hi Albert, I'm looking for a history of musical styles, and growth of theory. I have invested a fair bit of cash in the Taruskin and early impressions are positive. I had to go back to work this last week when I expected to be on leave but I'm off for a few weeks now so I'm about to dive in


----------



## Albert7

Here you go:

http://www.amazon.com/Fundamentals-Musical-Composition-Arnold-Schoenberg/dp/0571196586/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1427515653&sr=1-1&keywords=arnold+schoenberg

Schoenberg's book regarding the art of composition.


----------



## Bruce

*Bernstein Norton*

This is not a book, but nonetheless an excellent place to start in order to learn how music evolved. I highly recommend *Bernstein's Norton Lectures* given at Harvard University. I think it was the 70s. They are available on YouTube. For me, they were pivotal in my understanding of music. I can't praise them enough.


----------



## Kivimees

Albert7 said:


> Here you go:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Fundamentals-Musical-Composition-Arnold-Schoenberg/dp/0571196586/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1427515653&sr=1-1&keywords=arnold+schoenberg
> 
> Schoenberg's book regarding the art of composition.


Barnaby asked for recommendations on the history of music and music theory. This book has nothing at all to do with history.


----------



## frankdavid

Right you are, Kivimies. -- But Albert7 's recommendation of Shoenberg is quite good for theory - difficult in parts, but ok


----------

